# Flyers, Door Hangers



## arborrich (Mar 18, 2007)

been reading the site for the past two years and decided to post finally..

im interested in trying out flyers and door hangers, ive looked all over the site and havent found but a few examples of flyers and hangers.
if you all would be so kind and post up what your door hangers and flyers look like. Im looking for ideas and im sure others are. Also where do you guys put your flyers? store counters, bulletin boards etc...


----------



## arboristman (Mar 19, 2007)

i use flyers on bulletin boards,
i use black and white,but with a pic of a tree in the background of it,so it really catches the eye.
i also put it in a plastic sleave (made to hold in a binder)use 2 of them back to back for a near watherproof cheap little sighn.
also note where you put it,eye level is good,but in most cases i find it gets removed or burried there in a short time.
post it as high as you can reach,(in some cases,i go right of the board)
this simple little sighn is a great eye catcher(be sure you phone number is on it nice and big and dark bold like your name of your service is)
also be sure to run around monthly with your biz cards at these locations and post 7-8 cards (or more if you see them going fast)
this is a cheap way of advertizeing and it works quite well.
my yellow page add cant be beat of course,but that runs me 100$ a month.
of course well worth it.
but dont forget about the free add methods also.


----------



## arborrich (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone have actual examples


----------



## Treetom (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a doornob hanger I use when I drive by a tree that looks like it needs attention. It has a little tear-off card on the bottom. I also use these when a client can't meet with me at the job site. I clip the estimate to the card, many times with a company ink pen, and hang it on the door. I've sent an employee out a couple times to jumpstart business in the Spring. I have them canvas a prime area and leave a hanger at potential jobs. They write down each address where they leave a hanger. If I end up with a job at a given address, they earn a bonus. Do not put them in the mailbox. They'll all come back from the Post Office with a note discouraging such practices.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 22, 2007)

treetom, that is the exact model I use, only mine is 2 tone green, not blue and is printed with check boxes for will call, or will await a call, or were done and we will mail the invoice. I like the detach cards at the bottom, makes an impromptu buisness card.

got mine at www.NEBS.com
-Ralph


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Mar 22, 2007)

I have flyer's I push pin at all the local grocery stores. I have other ones my kids put on cars at soccer games and at stores. each of my three kids have a different color. I pay them to put them out and they get a bonus if there color gets a hit.


----------



## arborrich (Mar 22, 2007)

the door hangers dont give a reason for being there. if you sent out your employees to put them on doors wont the home owners wonder what its for. It doesnt say anything like "you have a tree with alot of deadwood or a decaying hazordous tree, please call us for an estimate" shouldnt you put that on there. 


may i see your flyer ferd


----------



## begleytree (Mar 22, 2007)

no, mines in case i missed someone. I dont hang flyers on doors myself.
-Ralph


----------



## Treetom (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the idea of check boxes on the hanger to save time. I leave a little note on the hanger, calling attention to the tree problems I see. NEBS was best price around for hangers. I had a local printer try to reproduce them but they were lighter paper and cost a bit more.


----------



## Greenleaf (Mar 23, 2007)

I have only been doing word of mouth jobs for the past few years on a part-time basis but am making the push to full time this year and have started to use some flyers and signs. This is the flyer which I've been posting on bulletin boards etc...

Do you guys find that the door hangers are fairly effective? What sort of cost are you looking at to print those?

Here is the flyer I'm starting to use...


----------



## arborrich (Mar 23, 2007)

that link doesnt work


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 24, 2007)

I use magnetic business cards that I can just slap onto metal mail boxes along the roads. If I see that they have stumps in the yard I put one on their box. I get alot of work this way. I will try and post an image of my card.


----------



## maxburton (Mar 26, 2007)

It's illegal to put things in, on, or even around mail boxes. You can be fined $300 per mail box. Call your local post office to confirm this. Attached is a hangtag I use (left) and an ad I give during every quote (if I haven't never met them before)


----------



## MTCInc (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is my flyer.. so far, good results. I have not yet tried the door hangers, but I would like to get on that soon.

View attachment 47692


----------



## arborrich (Apr 2, 2007)

lets see some more


----------

